# Iba a ser la boda de mi prima y no sabía si...



## AnaHugo

¡Hola!

Estoy intentando traducir esta frase pero no estoy segura de cómo hacerlo 

"Iba a ser la boda de mi prima y no sabía si se me veía bien el cabello rubio" 

En el contexto, en el momento en que la persona habla, ya se pintó el cabello rubio y ya fue a la boda, pero está recordando que antes de ir estaba indecisa sobre cómo se veía de rubia.

Yo lo intenté como:

Sarebbe stato il matrimonio di mia cugina ed io non sapevo se mi andavano bene i cappelli biondi.

Pero creo que esa traducción está MUY mal.

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!!


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

No muy mal. Yo diría (pruebo):

tra poco sarebbero state le nozze di mia cugina e non sapevo se mi stessero bene i capelli biondi.


----------



## gabbagabbahey

hola 

¿Qué tal así?
_le nozze di mia cugina erano alle porte e io non sapevo se i capelli biondi mi sarebbero stati bene o no._


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Geviert,
la tua traduzione mi sembra ottima ma, per motivi di concordanza dei tempi, userei il condizionale passato anche nella coordinata ..._e non sapevo se mi sarebbero stati bene i capelli biondi_.
In realtà, leggendo e rileggendo la tua frase, non direi che è sbagliata, ma trasmette un senso leggermente diverso da quello che ho proposto: nella tua il momento delle nozze è successivo a quello in cui l'io narrante parla, mentre c'è contemporaneità con l'avere i capelli biondi (la persona ha i capelli biondi già prima delle nozze). Nella mia, entrambe le condizione (le nozze e l'avere i capelli biondi) sono posti nel futuro rispetto al momento in cui viene pronunciata la frase (la persona si tingerà i capelli in occasione delle nozze).
Non so se mi sono spiegato e, soprattutto, se non sto spaccando il capello in quattro. Vediamo...

EDIT: vedo che gabbagabbahey mi ha preceduto...


----------



## Geviert

Ciao King!

Sai che me lo sono chiesto diverse volte (la concordanza) e mi ero spaccato la testa (non il capello) tra le concordanze spagnole e italiane (sono ormai vecchio, quindi chiedo venia . 

La regola prescrive che le interrogative indirette esplicite introdotte dalla congiunzione _se _(se non sbaglio: _non sapevo se..._) vanno al condizionale. Sono, quindi, d'accordo dal punto di vista formale. Il condizionale passato proposto da voi (sarebbero stati bene) esprime un'idea di futuro (un momento successivo) nel passato. Lei ricorda la sua incertezza: mi sarebbero stati bene questi capelli biondi opppure no? (anche qui, la regola), ma  è un'incertezza nel passato (adesso dovrebbe già saperlo). Insomma, mi chiedo se è possibile una concordanza spericolata "ad sensum", del tipo: _non sapevo se mi fossero stati bene i capelli biondi_ (?) so che magari sto sparando una madornata, ma mi chiedo soltanto (in sede "euristica"), non lapidarmi prima del pranzo. Grazie.


----------



## King Crimson

Dunque... di ritorno dal pranzo provo a risponderti (senza lapidare nessuno, ci mancherebbe) e magari ne nascerà un confronto interessante, come spesso accade in questo forum.
Premetto che ci stiamo addentrando in un campo minato (e intricato), ma intanto escluderei categoricamente un uso del congiuntivo trapassato (_se mi _*fossero stati *_bene i capelli biondi_), in quanto esprimerebbe una nozione di anteriorità, rispetto al momento in cui viene pronunciata la frase, che avrebbe poco senso (è come se la persona che parla si chiedesse, in vista della future nozze, se gli fossero stati bene – in passato, ma non in quel momento né tantomeno in futuro - i capelli biondi). Mi sembrerebbe non tanto un errore grammaticale o una licenza, quanto un’incongruenza logico/temporale.
Detto questo, tenderei a riconfermare quello che ho scritto nel post precedente, ossia (i) l’uso del condizionale passato (con cui è d’accordo anche gabbagabbahey e, sia detto per inciso, mi piace la sua resa della frase originale) come scelta preferenziale (ii) l’uso del congiuntivo imperfetto (come hai proposto tu), nel caso si voglia enfatizzare che la persona che parla ha già i capelli biondi nel momento in cui parla (e non che intenda cambiare colore in futuro, in vista delle nozze).
Mi viene in mente che sarebbe interessante sapere quanto sia trasferibile in spagnolo dei contenuti di questa discussione, ma forse ci stiamo allargando troppo...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, King! 

Sono d'accordo con te!
Anche a me piace la versione di Gabba . Cambierei, però, un solo tempo: 



> "En el contexto, en el momento en que la persona habla, *ya se pintó el cabello rubio *y ya fue a la boda, pero está recordando que antes de ir estaba indecisa sobre cómo se veía de rubia."



Non direi quindi "_non sapevo se i capelli biondi mi sarebbero stati bene o no." _bensì  "... non sapevo se quei capelli biondi mi stavano bene." 

Che ne pensate?


----------



## King Crimson

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, King!
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te!
> Anche a me piace la versione di Gabba . Cambierei, però, un solo tempo:
> 
> 
> 
> Non direi quindi "_non sapevo se i capelli biondi mi sarebbero stati bene o no." _bensì "... non sapevo se quei capelli biondi mi stavano bene."
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Ciao Anja,
è sempre un piacere sentirti e direi che hai ragione (ma aspetterei conferme dai madrelingua...), il che riporterebbe alla ribalta anche la traduzione data da Geviert, che ha lo stesso significato.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, King.  
Anche per me è sempre un piacere!


----------



## AnaHugo

Allargatevi quanto volete ragazzi, così impariamo di più 

Allora, se facciamo una timeline:

13 aprile: Mia cugina mi da il invito per le sue nozze
15 aprile: Faccio un cambiamento nel colore dei miei cappelli, ora sono bionda
16 aprile: Non sono sicura se mi stiano bene i capelli biondi, comunque li lascio così
18 aprile: È il matrimonio di mia cugina
20 aprile: Mi ricordo di quello che ho pensato il 16 aprile in relazione al 18 aprile e lo racconto ad un altra persona

Allora, se ho capito bene queste sono le possibilità:

-Sarebbe stato il matrimonio di mia cugina ed io non sapevo se mi andavano bene i cappelli biondi.
-Tra poco sarebbero state le nozze di mia cugina e non sapevo se mi stessero bene i capelli biondi. Corretta, ma ha un senzo diverso di quello che voglio esprimere.
-Le nozze di mia cugina erano alle porte e io non sapevo se i capelli biondi mi sarebbero stati bene o no. 
-(...) Non sapevo se mi fossero stati bene i capelli biondi. 
-(...) Non sapevo se quei capelli biondi mi stavano bene.

Dunque la terza e la quinta frasi esprimono corrrettamente ciò che ho detto il 20 aprile?


----------



## gabbagabbahey

Allora, se effettivamente il pensiero di chi parla è *successivo *al cambio di colore, allora la frase giusta è quella di Anja (oppure puoi dire: [....] e _ancora _non sapevo se stavo bene con i capelli biondi/se i capelli biondi mi donavano); se invece il pensiero è *anteriore *all'atto di tingersi, è più corretta la mia, in virtù della coordinanza dei tempi che prima ha spiegato King.


----------



## King Crimson

In linea di massima sono d'accordo con gabbagabbahey, aggiungerei però che, secondo me, un'alternativa più valida (non mi spingo a dire più corretta) a _Non sapevo se quei capelli biondi mi stavano bene _è _Non sapevo se quei capelli biondi mi stessero bene _(che è, sostanzialmente, quella che aveva proposto Geviert).
La differenza è che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto marca una situazione di possibilità o incertezza (il non sapere, il non essere sicuri) mentre l'uso dell'indicativo imperfetto denota certezza o realtà fattuale; a rigore, "non sapevo se mi stavano bene" significa che Ana era sicura di "non sapere (se stavano bene o no)".
Peraltro va detto che parliamo di sfumature e, nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni, il messaggio sarebbe correttamente compreso sia usando il congiuntivo sia usando l'indicativo (e noto che anche l'originale spagnolo usa il doppio indicativo imperfetto, _...sabía ...me veía_).


----------



## Geviert

"La differenza è che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto marca una situazione di possibilità o incertezza (il non sapere, il non essere sicuri) mentre l'uso dell'indicativo imperfetto denota certezza o realtà fattuale; a rigore, "non sapevo se mi stavano bene" significa che Ana era sicura di "non sapere (se stavano bene o no)".

Ecco. Qui vi ė il quid della questione. Dal punto di vista logico-formale (la frase) e temporale (la concordanza) le proposte riassunte da Gabba sono corrette, ma si perde la sfumatura di _piena_ incertezza che abbiamo noi (madrelingua) quando utilizziamo l'indicativo imperfetto in questi casi. Detto diversamente, con psicologia: l'autore del testo deve rimanere insicuro anche nella versione italiana!  (perciò la mia versione).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Geviert 

Proviamo a considerare la situazione da questo punto di vista: 

I capelli sono già stati tinti:

1) A breve si sarebbe celebrato il matrimonio di mia cugina, _non sapevo _[a quell'epoca]_ se _i cappelli già tinti _mi stavano bene _(Ana, nel momento in cui parla, non ha ancora avuto riscontri da nessuno sui suoi capelli biondi, non può sapere se agli altri piacerà o no, ma ormai ... è fatta). 

I capelli non sono ancora stati tinti:

2) A breve si sarebbe celebrato il matrimonio di mia cugina, _volevo_ [a quell'epoca] tingermi i capelli, ma _non sapevo se mi sarebbero stati bene _(Ana, nel momento in cui parla, esprime dubbi in merito all'opportunità di tingersi i capelli, si chiede se potrebbero starle bene o no: deve ancora decidere).


----------



## Geviert

Ergo Anja? (ciao!  mi manca il nuovo argomento. Altrimenti sarebbe in nuce il punto di vista di Gabba. Questo intendi?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nessun nuovo argomento, Geviert! [Ciao, a proposito ] ... solo un approfondimento (se così posso dire).  

Dal momento che è chiaro che 





> en el momento en que la persona habla, *ya* *se pintó *el cabello rubio


 mi pare che dubbi sul tempo da usare in italiano non ce ne siano più.


----------



## King Crimson

Geviert said:


> "La differenza è che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto marca una situazione di possibilità o incertezza (il non sapere, il non essere sicuri) mentre l'uso dell'indicativo imperfetto denota certezza o realtà fattuale; a rigore, "non sapevo se mi stavano bene" significa che Ana era sicura di "non sapere (se stavano bene o no)".
> 
> Ecco. Qui vi ė il quid della questione. Dal punto di vista logico-formale (la frase) e temporale (la concordanza) le proposte riassunte da Gabba sono corrette, ma si perde la sfumatura di _piena_ incertezza che abbiamo noi (madrelingua) quando utilizziamo l'indicativo imperfetto in questi casi. Detto diversamente, con psicologia: l'autore del testo deve rimanere insicuro anche nella versione italiana!  (perciò la mia versione).



Ciao Geviert,
quindi, se ho ben capito, l'incertezza che in italiano sarebbe espressa dall'uso del congiuntivo (imperfetto), nel caso dello spagnolo è resa tramite l'indicativo (imperfetto). E' così?


----------



## AnaHugo

In base al chiarimento di Anja, il mio riassunto sarebbe:

*Iba a ser la boda de mi prima y no sabía si *se* me *veía* bien el cabello rubio -> A breve si sarebbe celebrato il matrimonio di mia cugina, non sapevo se i capelli biondi mi *stavano* bene.

*Iba a ser la boda de mi prima y no sabía si *se* me *vería* bien el cabello rubio-> A breve si sarebbe celebrato il matrimonio di mia cugina, ma non sapevo se mi *sarebbero stati* bene i capelli biondi.

Cioè, i tempi verbali rimangono uguali in spagnolo che in italiano (Imperfetto/Imperfetto e Condizionale/Condizionale) 

TUTTI voi siete incredibili e gentilissimi, dovrete diventare professori di lingua 

Sul serio, vi ringrazio tantissimo!!!


----------



## Geviert

No tan rápido Anahugo, el novio todavía no ha dicho sí . ¡Como diría el chapo Guzmán, quien entra con su pregunta ya no regresa!  

1) Dos frases diferentes son dos preguntas diferentes. "No sabía si se me veía" no es lo mismo que "no sabía si se me *vería*"  (ni en español, ni en italiano). Si notas, en el resumen que te das a  partir de Anja, la frase con el condicional ("sarebbero stati")  corresponde a una frase que *no es* la tuya ("se me veía").

2)  Fácil sería la correspondencia de los tiempos: los tiempos verbales del  español y el italiano no siempre corresponden en sus matices (de lo  contrario no estariamos todavía dándole). Los Aspectos verbales  referidos a la duración del verbo (aspetto perfettivo / imperfettivo) no  siempre corresponden. "No sabía si se me vería" es condicional  presente, mientras que en italiano es _composto_ (existe una forma arcaica simple, pero no se usa).

3)  Anja: ci sono dei dubbi sui tempi (io refletterei di più su ciò che  scrive King). Non abbiamo, certo, dei dubbi sui tempi della frase  italiana (che vuol dire una cosa), abbiamo dei dubbi se corrispondano a  ciò che vuol dire la frase in spagnolo (che vuol dire un'altra). Come lo  dismostriamo? Basta vedere i tempi verbali del riassunto che fa  Anahugo: dobbiamo pure cambiare la frase spagnola di partenza. Insomma,  anche lui non ha firmato ancora!  

4) King: senza andare per il sottile, gli _aspetti _dei  tempi spagnoli sono molto più flessibili che in italiano (troppo  flessibili secondo me). Tutto e il contrario di tutto è possibile.  Infatti, avere come riferimento "se i capelli sono giá tinti oppure no"  (Anja dixit), per decidere la concordanza temporale, mi aiuta in termini  logico-formali (la frase), e questo va benissimo, ma non mi dice nulla (in spagnolo,  attenzione) su come si relaziona chi parla (spagnolo) con ciò che accade: "no sabía si se me veía" afferma qualcosa di diverso da "no sabía si se me vería". Pur se sono d'accordo (l'ho scritto)  con le proposte standard di Anja-gabba, l'uso del congiuntivo mi sembra  più adatto per rendere (in questo caso) la sfumatura della _doppia _insicurezza che esprime la frase spagnola (no sabía si se me veía..). Oppure, certo, l'altra via è cambiare la frase spagnola (_se me veía_ per _se me vería_), ma questo sarebbe _otro hilo_.


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie per la spiegazione Geviert e quello che dici al punto 2 è sacrosanto: pur in lingue così simili (apparentemente) le differenze nell'uso del congiuntivo/subjuntivo, ma anche di altri tempi verbali (specialmente nel discorso indiretto), credo che rappresentino una delle difficoltà maggiori nell'apprendimento in entrambi i sensi, per i livelli avanzati.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert said:


> 3) Anja: ci sono dei dubbi sui tempi (io refletterei di più su ciò che scrive King). Non abbiamo, certo, dei dubbi sui tempi della frase italiana (che vuol dire una cosa), abbiamo dei dubbi se corrispondano a ciò che vuol dire la frase in spagnolo (che vuol dire un'altra). Come lo dismostriamo? Basta vedere i tempi verbali del riassunto che fa Anahugo: dobbiamo pure cambiare la frase spagnola di partenza. Insomma, anche lui non ha firmato ancora!



Anch'io ti ringrazio per la pazienza, Geviert  e sono d'accordo con quanto espresso da King nel suo ultimo post  

Confermo che era mia intenzione limitarmi alla sola _resa_ della frase originale_ in italiano _secondo la mia sensazione ... mi piace "calarmi nel ruolo dei protagonisti"  ... e così ho pensato .... Oggi, quatto giorni dalla data del matrimonio, sto parlando con una mia amica: "Ti racconto tutto: si stava per celebrare il matrimonio di mia cugina, mi ero già tinta i capelli ...ero così dubbiosa del risultato finale): non sapevo ancora se mi stavano bene."


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Anch'io ti ringrazio per la pazienza, Geviert  e sono d'accordo con quanto espresso da King nel suo ultimo post
> 
> Confermo che era mia intenzione limitarmi alla sola _resa_ della frase originale_ in italiano _secondo la mia sensazione ... mi piace "calarmi nel ruolo dei protagonisti"  ... e così ho pensato .... Oggi, quatto giorni dalla data del matrimonio, sto parlando con una mia amica: "Ti racconto tutto: si stava per celebrare il matrimonio di mia cugina, mi ero già tinta i capelli ...ero così dubbiosa del risultato finale): non sapevo ancora se mi stavano bene."



Ciao Anja,

infatti, anch'io ho provato a calarmi nei pensieri e nel ruolo della ragazza del testo, ma per evidenti differenze necessarie tra i due nobili universi, ho dovuto subito rinunciare : credo che rendere i tempi verbali in questi casi sia difficile. Se poi si aggiunge qualche elemento riferito alla gentilissima soggettività, diventa impossibile, siamo al sanscrito!!


----------



## AnaHugo

Geviert said:


> No tan rápido Anahugo, el novio todavía no ha dicho sí . ¡Como diría el chapo Guzmán, quien entra con su pregunta ya no regresa!
> 
> 1) Dos frases diferentes son dos preguntas diferentes. "No sabía si se me veía" no es lo mismo que "no sabía si se me *vería*"  (ni en español, ni en italiano). Si notas, en el resumen que te das a  partir de Anja, la frase con el condicional ("sarebbero stati")  corresponde a una frase que *no es* la tuya ("se me veía").
> 
> 2)  Fácil sería la correspondencia de los tiempos: los tiempos verbales del  español y el italiano no siempre corresponden en sus matices (de lo  contrario no estariamos todavía dándole). Los Aspectos verbales  referidos a la duración del verbo (aspetto perfettivo / imperfettivo) no  siempre corresponden. "No sabía si se me vería" es condicional  presente, mientras que en italiano es _composto_ (existe una forma arcaica simple, pero no se usa).



Bueno Geviert, tienes toda la razón del mundo, pero al menos ya tenemos posibilidades lógicas y gramaticalmente correctas 
Además esto me sirvió mucho para hacer más conciencia sobre el discurso indirecto y el subjuntivo italianos.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

